# وفاة زوج السيدة دونا نبيل



## ميشيل فريد (24 فبراير 2017)

*انتقل للامجاد السمائية زوج السيدة دونا نبيل ....... 
نصلى من اجل المنتقل الكريم ونطلب العزاء لنفوس ذوية وخاصة لمدام دونا وابنتها ...... *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2017)

خالص عزائي في المُصاب الأليم..
تغمده الله برحمته


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 فبراير 2017)

المسيح قام..
ربنا يعزيكم أستاذة دونا..


----------



## gaser2 (24 فبراير 2017)

الله يعزيهم ،آمين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 فبراير 2017)

تعزيزات السماء للأسرة الكريمة 
ربنا يعزيكم ويصبركم


----------



## aymonded (24 فبراير 2017)

*






إلهنا الحي معزي القلب الحزين يعزيكم ويحفظكم ويكون معكم ويبارك حياتكم
ويسندكم في ضيقكم ويشع نوره وسطكم وينيح نفسه بسلام آمين
*​*
*


----------



## paul iraqe (24 فبراير 2017)

*الرب يرحمه

ويصبر اهله 

وتكون خاتمة الاحزان
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 فبراير 2017)

* 

أصدق  مشاعر التعزية والمشاركة القلبية للاخت المباركة  مُصليين لإلهنا الصالح الرؤءف محب البشر أن يهب الاسرة التعزيات  والصبر  والسلوان  

*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 فبراير 2017)

ربنا يعزيهم ويصبرهم​


----------



## Maran+atha (24 فبراير 2017)

ربنا يرحمه 
ويعزي الأخت دونا نبيل

الفراق مؤلم ولكن عزائنا انه لفترة محدودة
فنحن كلنا الأن نحيا فى غربة لفترة محدودة 
ونؤمن أننا سوف نترك هذا العالم الفاني إلى الأبدي.


----------



## القسيس محمد (24 فبراير 2017)

ربنا يعزيكم وتاكدى انه حاليا فى مكان افضل 
وهو الان فى احضان المسيح له كل المجد
ربنا يصبركم
=============== ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2017)

الله يرحمو ويصبر اهلو


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (25 فبراير 2017)

*لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ، ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدًّا.
(فيلبي 1: 23)
تعازينا القلبية .. أختي العزيزة
واثقين فى نعمة العزاء والصبر التى يسكبها مسيحنا القدوس يسوع
فى قلوب جميع افراد الاسرة وكل الأحباء
 حِينَئِذٍ يُضِيءُ الأَبْرَارُ كَالشَّمْسِ فِي مَلَكُوتِ أَبِيهِمْ. 
(متى 13: 43)*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 فبراير 2017)

*البقية فى حياتك يا دونا 

ربنا يعزيكم يارب و يقويكم 

*​


----------



## أَمَة (25 فبراير 2017)

الرب يعزيك يا دونا ويصبرك مع ابنتك الغالية.
لتسكن نفسه مع الأبرار والقديسين، و ليكن ذكره مؤبدا.


----------



## fouad78 (25 فبراير 2017)

ليكن ذكره مؤبداً
ربنا ينيح روحه
ويكون مع دونا وبنتها
​


----------



## استفانوس (25 فبراير 2017)

*لأننا نعلم أنه إن  				نقض بيت خيمتنا الأرضي، فلنا في السماوات بناء من الله، بيت غير  				مصنوع بيد، أبدي * *فإننا في هذه أيضا  				نئن مشتاقين إلى أن نلبس فوقها مسكننا الذي من السماء 
*


*اتقدم بإحر التعازي القلبية للاخت الغالية دونا*
*مصليا بان يعطيها الرب يسوع المسيح الصبر على رحيل زوجها الغالي*
*وواثقين انه الان في احضان المسيح حيث لاالم ولاوجع ولاانين*
*الرب يعزي قلبك اختي المباركة
 *


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 فبراير 2017)

ربنا يعزيكى دونا 
واكيد ربنا بيعطى منفذ وتعزيه وقت الالم


----------



## yousry zaki (25 فبراير 2017)

عزيز فى عينى الرب موت اتقيائه
ربنا يصبرك اخت دونا​


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2017)

الباقيه فى حياتك يا دونا 
ربنا يصبرك انتى وبنتك على فراقه 
ربنا يعزيكوا وبكون معاكوا 
خدى بالك من بنتك لان حالتها صعبه جدا 
ربنا يخليكوا لبعض​


----------



## بايبل333 (26 فبراير 2017)

ربنا يعزى الاسرة صلاتى لكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2017)

كنتى دايما قلقانه على صحته.......
 مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا....
 ربنا يصبركم  و يعزيكم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 فبراير 2017)

ربنا يعزيكم
​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 فبراير 2017)

*ربنا يعزيها وسيندها خبر سيئ لكن الرب يعطيها التعزية *


----------



## zaki (26 فبراير 2017)

*مع المسيح والقديسين
شدى حيلك يا دونا*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 فبراير 2017)

البقاء لله

خالص التعازى أستاذة دونا نبيل​


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 فبراير 2017)

*ربنا يعزيكم ويصبركم اختي
مع المسيح ذاك افضل​*


----------



## soso a (28 فبراير 2017)

على قد غلاوته الرب 

يعطيكم صبر وتعزيه 

​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2017)

أيها المخلص أرح نفس عبدك مع أرواح الصديقين الراقدين واحفظها للحياة السعيدة التي من قبلك يا محب البشر


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 مارس 2017)

عظم الله اجرك دونا
الله يرحمه ويصبرك.


----------

